# Plow dealers around Rochester, NY



## Seabee15 (Aug 22, 2007)

I need to find a good Plow dealer in the Rochester, Buffalo, Syracuse Area. I'm looking for a older model westin that will fit a solid axle chevy possibly a Unimount. Or anytihng else that will work..(fisher, blizzard..etc)..Something that i can take off in the off season so i don't have the plow bracket and lights on all the time. 

I have contacted JME out on 104, but everytime I call, closer and closer to the winter season, the prices keep going up...sooo i have to act fast.

Anyone know anywhere else?.


----------



## Outty330 (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you try STS Syracuse Trailer and Truck Equipment they show a location in Rochester.

20 Transport Drive
Rochester, NY 14623
Phone: (585) 235-4500
Toll Free: (800) 477-7417
Fax (585) 235-4506


----------



## Seabee15 (Aug 22, 2007)

Yes I did, and they didn't have anything for under $3500 and that was a used Meyer Unit. Seemed like a good company, just a little exspensive at the moment


----------



## tractorbill (Jul 21, 2007)

Exactly what truck do you have?


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

craigslist?


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

Try Sewillo and Sons on 104, and theres someone on craigslist up there that has a lot of used plows.
not sure if theres anything used, but you can try my dealer as well, in Auburn, Marietta Diesel


----------



## Seabee15 (Aug 22, 2007)

I have a 86 Chevy Diesel, Its a CUCV(M1008). I would need a setup that is able to have the plow bracket removeable in the off season. Plus I also need installation available....I tried craigslist with little to no results... either broken or OLD equipment.. So I'm up for anything.


----------



## slasky (Jan 12, 2010)

I had JME install my plow last month, a week after your initial post. Joe did a great job and is very knowledgeable about plows. I bought a used western 8' ultra mount and had the blade blasted and repainted. It was $3400 installed and out the door.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

General Welding in Buffalo, I believe they also have a Rochester location. They are a distributor for Boss. Always have whatever parts you need in stock and are open 24 hours during storms! www.gwfab.com


----------



## slasky (Jan 12, 2010)

Just an update on JME, my plow was acting up so I called them. They told me to bring it by in about an hour. They looked at it and swapped out the controller and it works fine now. So even though they were swamped on the first significant snowfall of the year, they still wanted to make sure they were able to get my plow fixed. So I would highly recommend them.


----------



## KingDuramax (Nov 26, 2005)

slasky;1108604 said:


> I had JME install my plow last month, a week after your initial post. Joe did a great job and is very knowledgeable about plows. I bought a used western 8' ultra mount and had the blade blasted and repainted. It was $3400 installed and out the door.


Wow thats more than I paid for mine brand new!


----------



## slasky (Jan 12, 2010)

KingDuramax;1142542 said:


> Wow thats more than I paid for mine brand new!


For an 8 ' Western Pro Plow with and Ultra mount?


----------



## yukonslt3 (Mar 2, 2010)

did you try wambach farms?


----------



## junior426 (Nov 24, 2010)

I live right around the corner from JME Auto on 104, and I would say they would be your best bet for good used plow and such. Prices are going up since its that time of year, but everywhere will be that way. Just go to JME and call it done. Decent crew over there.


----------



## KingDuramax (Nov 26, 2005)

slasky;1142837 said:


> For an 8 ' Western Pro Plow with and Ultra mount?


Yes sir I paid $3200 brand new at the time i bought my truck.


----------



## mean green 24 (Oct 13, 2010)

You could try unicorn in corfu on rte 5 ask for scott? He gave me a price on a 8ft fisher that was two years old for 2700 installed and warrantied everything.


----------



## mean green 24 (Oct 13, 2010)

I could find the number if you need it


----------



## mr_udy (Feb 26, 2006)

Did you get a plow yet? I've always used John Bodak on Plank Rd in Macedon although I'm gonna call JME about some of my trucks needs. I know hes done plows on military M1008s and M1009s (blazers) so should be familiar with 24v electrical and any issues installing with military push bar. 

I just bought my M1008 and in process of getting it road worthy/plow installed as well


----------

